# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Tree Lighting Tonight

## amyb

Tonight the city lights its Christmas tree at Rockefeller Center. (Usually creates traffic nightmares). However, it is truly a very special time to be in the city and share some holiday warmth.

BTW-Our President is coming in to town as well-not the best choice of dates as his entourage creates havoc wherever he goes. 
What genius planned this visit for today?

The secret word GRIDLOCK

----------


## Jeanette

Amy,

And silly us chose the days of the Rockefeller Center Tree Lighting and a POTUS visit for our delightful ladies dinners. Gridlock or not, we had memorable evenings together.

I think a Jean-Georges restaurant is calling our name...

----------


## katva

....and I promissed Amy I would make the next NYC dinner :)

----------


## amyb

I feel a night on the town coming........

----------


## Rosemary

Well, we are here now with no hope of getting out before five, so we will stay over.  At noon I walked over to see the tree-very excited atmosphere.  I missed the ladies by a year.

----------


## amyb

And where the heck did that year go? Rosemary, one of these days we will connect with you.

----------


## katva

If you are around for the "Lighting", take (and post) a photo!  I would love to be there for it one year!---but I will happily settle for the local tree lighting in Berryville on Friday night. :)

----------


## Rosemary

I'm going to try to be there!  I am a posting bobo - have unlit pictures from this afternoon on my phone I can email!  And Amy, I am looking forward to that dinner with everyone, whenever it is.  Traffic is already crazy, by the way.

----------

